# Drowning victim - a fellow 2cooler



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Yesterday we lost a great man to Lake Livingston. Gitsum aka Kevin Duncan from the freshwater board. They are still searching for his body. I only met him earlier this year and he was a hell of a nice guy. Please keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*So sad*

Prayer's sent! Just can't say anything else. SO SAD


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh man, I hate to hear this kind of stuff... Prayers sent!!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Dang, prayers sent


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Awful! Prayer sent


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Horrible, prayers sent


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

O'Fish'All Business said:


> Oh man, I hate to hear this kind of stuff... Prayers sent!!!


x2 God Bless him and his family.Prayers going up


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very sad. Prayers sent. Brett


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Sad. Prayers sent.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers for family and friends


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Condolences from us here w/ the Coastal Bend Weigh Team......


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

They found his body and are headed back to the marina. Very sad situation but atleast the family will have closure.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No words. Prayers sent.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Prayers sent. God bless

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Very sad news.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Prayers to his friends and family....


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers sent! Very unfortunate


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers for family and friends


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Horrible. Prayers sent.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

terrible, prayers out


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

I've fished and hunted with Kevin a number of times. Always fun. Rest in peace and may your family find comfort during this trying time.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Prayers sent, God bless his soul and comfort his family.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers may he RIP


----------



## Joker's Wild (Jun 30, 2010)

Very sad. God bless...prayers sent.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lump in my throat. May God bless and watch over that mans family.


----------



## poleluck (Jan 11, 2012)

So sad


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sad. God bless, prayers sent.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Prayers sent terrible loss for his family!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

prayers sent may he rest in peace


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers sent to heaven for the family.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very sad!
Prayers sent.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

prayers for his family

what a terrible loss


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers sent! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Sincerest condolences to his family...just a terrible circumstance...


.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

there is a site being set up today to send donations--you can check out the freshwater board for details-


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry. Prayers and condolences sent to his family.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Horrible to hear this, prayers sent up


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sad, Prayers for his family


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

very sorry to hear this... Prayers sent.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Prayers Sent God Bless


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

So very sad to read about this. My prayers are with the family and friends of Git$om.
God Bless


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Devistating...Praying!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

What happened exactly?


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Prayers for his family


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Services scheduled for this Saturday. There is also a website if anyone is interesting in donating funds to help the family. Please visit the freshwater board for the links and info.


----------

